# Weird symptoms??!



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey girls - I have had really sore boobs and dull ache in my side this past few days.....im only on day 16 today. I dont normally get these symptoms until a few days before my AF. So it's a bit weird for me. Anyone else get these symptoms mid-cycle or am i just abnormal   ??! I have had accupunctire every week for the past 3 weeks so wondering if this could have anything to do with it......


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, could they be ovulation pains  . Maybe the acu has had an effect. I usually get sore boobs and sharps pains in my ovaries about 2 weeks before my af shows up. They last for a few days then go away. I usually get the same sort of pains again a few days before af shows up. I know when i had acu my cycles became a bit more regular too.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Carly, could be ovulation - I usually feel twinges when I'm ovulating and it's more or less the right time for it in your cycle.


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks girls-ive never had the sore boobs as an ovulation sign before. thats put my mind at ease as i was worried af was due way too early x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Carly

I get sore boobs around ovulation, not quite as sore as AF but sore all the same, i also get pains in one side too at this time.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Carly

I get the exact same symtoms when im ovulating.. Have you used a test?

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

jillyhen-no didnt test. i given up on that one long ago lol x


----------

